# Christian Puts Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions On A Lacklustre Cue



## Spitfire Team (Aug 14, 2017)

​


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 14, 2017)

What!


----------



## Iskra (Aug 14, 2017)

What? We only have 3 days to speculate?!? 
Looking forward to see what the surprise is!


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 14, 2017)

Can't wait! I?m not joining the hype, but I love SF's product quality - so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 14, 2017)

Evolutions maybe?


----------



## thereus (Aug 14, 2017)

The rest of the expansions?


----------



## kaiyoti (Aug 14, 2017)

Percussion? No percussion to be found in that demo tune.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 14, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Percussion? No percussion to be found in that demo tune.



Second thought...probably Percussion [SSP]


----------



## thereus (Aug 14, 2017)

It's a conductor.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 14, 2017)

thereus said:


> It's a conductor.


I don't need any turtleneck baton wielding ponces interfering with my creative output.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm thinking it's their version of orchestra-on-the-go, aka BOI/The Orchestra.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh crap... time to warm up the credit cards


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2017)

Albion VI - complete silence apart from the creaking of icebergs (deep-sampled; 28 articulations)


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 14, 2017)

LCO WINDS


----------



## alexmshore (Aug 14, 2017)

Hopefully it's the missing expansion packs.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 14, 2017)

The Spitfire Symphonic Family (Symphonic : Strings, Brass, Woodwinds) so it is missing Symphonic Percussion. That would be the best logical guess to what's coming on Thursday.

But, it could also be something else.. not sure what that could be, maybe Symphonic Choirs ?


----------



## Iskra (Aug 14, 2017)

I think it's probably the Xtra mics, that's an addition to the SSO...
But would be so cool if it's the choir


----------



## Quasar (Aug 14, 2017)

My prediction is that it's a new product from Spitfire, and that it's scheduled to be released Thursday.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 14, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> so it is missing Symphonic Percussion.



No it's not. Percussion is already there - the Percussion Redux library. So the whole AIR orchestra exists already.


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Aug 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No it's not. Percussion is already there - the Percussion Redux library. So the whole AIR orchestra exists already.


But Symphonic Strings and the other packages also already existed as other libraries, but got collected and eventually complemented and rebranded, maybe that's what they're doing with percussion?


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 14, 2017)

There's no percussion in the teaser at all so I doubt that's what it is.


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No it's not. Percussion is already there - the Percussion Redux library. So the whole AIR orchestra exists already.


Agreed but I wonder why they did not include it in their symphonic bundle, that let us think that they plan to redo it !?


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 14, 2017)

Solo first chairs?


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 14, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> Solo first chairs?



Brought me the idea:

Symphonic Solo Strings! That's really missing


----------



## Iskra (Aug 14, 2017)

Strings, brass and ww existed in different volumes, and they condensed into a single volume (with only CTA, etc). Percussion is just one volume, and I think it's nice as it is already (but anyway, no possibility to integrate into something else as they did with the other sections).


----------



## lumcas (Aug 14, 2017)

Maestro77 said:


> There's no percussion in the teaser at all so I doubt that's what it is.



Well that's exactly why I think it might be percussion re-branding


----------



## Iskra (Aug 14, 2017)

Isn't symphonic solo strings an oxymoron?


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 14, 2017)

Extra mics.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No it's not. Percussion is already there - the Percussion Redux library. So the whole AIR orchestra exists already.


That's the give away I believe...drier orch stuff like LCO....that's my guess.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm thinking it'll be percussion. There is no Spitfire Symphonic Percussion, and that's the only section missing from that collection. Whether it'll be a rebranding of Percussion Redux or a whole new product remains to be seen.

Edit: You know, scratch that. They show 4 filters in the video - 1 each for String, Brass, and Woodwinds which correspond to their product boxes. The last is pink and shows more strings...


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2017)

Studio Orchestra?


----------



## emasters (Aug 14, 2017)

Choir?


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh boy.
Last week I bought Symphonic Orchestra.
The next day I bought Percussion Deluxe.
Today I bought Chamber Strings.
I'm now very broke.


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 14, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> I'm thinking it'll be percussion. There is no Spitfire Symphonic Percussion, and that's the only section missing from that collection. Whether it'll be a rebranding of Percussion Redux or a whole new product remains to be seen.
> 
> Edit: You know, scratch that. They show 4 filters in the video - 1 each for String, Brass, and Woodwinds which correspond to their product boxes. The last is pink and shows more strings...



I think you're on to something. I hadn't noticed the colors. Not only is the last one pink and picturing strings, it zooms in to show just one instrument. So I think this is pointing at solo strings.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2017)

emasters said:


> Choir?



2nd bet on Choir !!!


----------



## thereus (Aug 14, 2017)

Things we know they have in the pipe or that they have at least talked about...
Typhoon? Whatever that is.
Choir
Extra mics for Sso
"A big thing that will take a year"
Two more synths with BT
Some Olufar thing
A collaboration with ABBA (ok, I made that one up.)


----------



## AxEbel (Aug 14, 2017)

I would also vote for Solo Strings or First Chairs for SSS. this would also explain why they dropped the leader mics from the yet to be released expansion...


----------



## Musicam (Aug 14, 2017)

My cookie! I speak today about this that I need my cookie and ... voilá! I am thinking that this addition is... the new Olafurs proyect. What do you think? I believe that the choir coming soon on december or the next year, the choir is a curated product and its needs growing. Anyway, I need the choir, pleaaaseeeee"!


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 14, 2017)

I really doubt it is the choir (they would make a MUCH bigger deal out of this, IMO). And they have some really fantastic percussion already with the HZO that fits pretty much into any space well.


----------



## higgs (Aug 14, 2017)

Quasar said:


> My prediction is that it's a new product from Spitfire, and that it's scheduled to be released Thursday.


Nostradamus?! Is that you??


----------



## Musicam (Aug 14, 2017)

higgs said:


> Nostradamus?! Is that you??


One Nostradamus, two Nostradamus, three Nostradamus, come on people, all Nostradamus! I Love Spitfire!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 14, 2017)

Symphonic reverb?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No it's not. Percussion is already there - the Percussion Redux library. So the whole AIR orchestra exists already.



Perc. Redux is not part of the Symphonic Series. So, Symphonic Percussion is a possibility. The other would be Symphonic Choirs. Which would be very interesting. 

What else can it be ? We will know on Thursday .


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 14, 2017)

Not sure, but I always wondered if/when Spitfire would do the organ... knowing them it must be a matter of when...







These things can be tough to tame... the one I'm working with like to shift tuning according to temperature, they certainly have their own, often strong characters. Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm.. now that you have mentioned it, I think pink I hear an organ in the last second at the end of pink. Anybody else hear that?


----------



## thereus (Aug 14, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> Not sure, but I always wondered if/when Spitfire would do the organ... knowing them it must be a matter of when...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The organ at Air doesn't work, unfortunately.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 14, 2017)

Well I believe that its the Olafur proyect. Watch the video on youtube of the session. I believe that . Anyway, I cannot wait.

I need a cookie,

a cookie,

this cookie


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 14, 2017)

thereus said:


> The organ at Air doesn't work, unfortunately.



Ah - it'll not be that then!


----------



## Ddanger (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh c'mon folks I think it's pretty obviously the choir. They showed clip of it being recorded late last year. Choir and the Hermann library have been on the burner for ages, so now that BH is released (and BT Phobos) choir would logically be next in the pipeline.

Beside that teaser clip is just screaming for a big huge blast of epic choir bombast

Please Spitfire do something I don't want for a change. This is killing my bank account.


----------



## Iskra (Aug 14, 2017)

If it's the choir (I wish!) we would have had a month of teasers, not just 3 days...


----------



## Musicam (Aug 14, 2017)

Ddanger said:


> Oh c'mon folks I think it's pretty obviously the choir. They showed clip of it being recorded late last year. Choir and the Hermann library have been on the burner for ages, so now that BH is released (and BT Phobos) choir would logically be next in the pipeline.
> 
> Beside that teaser clip is just screaming for a big huge blast of epic choir bombast
> 
> Please Spitfire do something I don't want for a change. This is killing my bank account.




After BH Library, coming soon the new modular drums library, but I think that its the Olafurs library. The choir is a curated product.


----------



## TintoL (Aug 14, 2017)

OHH BOY, OHH BOY, I think is for sure a first chair package. I think the colors resambling each symphonic part is obvious. Unless they are adding a divisi section based on recordings from Sable. But is almost for sure a small string section.

Ohh if it's a solo strings replacing the old solo strings.... ohhhh my.....


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 14, 2017)

First chair or additional instruments vs Perc vs Choir


----------



## thereus (Aug 14, 2017)

It's going to be a Sousaphone section.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 14, 2017)

Solo strings (just b/c it's missing from Spitfire Symphony) OR an arpeggiator like The Orchestra. 

In fact, the teaser points more towards an arpeggiator / pattern library. It would be a "minor" product release for them (compared with BH) and it would reuse sounds from SSO.


----------



## Vovique (Aug 14, 2017)

At first read "*A NEW addiCtion to your Spitfire Symphonic Family"*


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep. I'm going for First Chairs. In fact I'm pretty convinced now. Definitely a logical addition which they haven't addressed yet. Fits perfectly with the teaser. Do I get a prize?


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2017)

thereus said:


> It's going to be a Sousaphone section.



Sheesh, like we haven't got dozens of those already...


----------



## moosethree (Aug 14, 2017)

Masse for the masses w arpeggiator?


----------



## rlw (Aug 14, 2017)

I still think it's the expansion packs to sso.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Perc. Redux is not part of the Symphonic Series. So, Symphonic Percussion is a possibility.



Doesn't matter if it's not a part of it. It's recorded in exactly the same way as Symphonic Series and in situ, so it blends perfectly with Symphonic Series. That's all that matters.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 15, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Doesn't matter if it's not a part of it. It's recorded in exactly the same way as Symphonic Series and in situ, so it blends perfectly with Symphonic Series. That's all that matters.



Yes, you have a good point, but there is still the possibility they will re-package/re-organize it in a new manner, and release it as part of the Spitfire Symphonic Series. This is just a bit of wild guessing on my behalf, it could also be Symphonic Choirs, or something else.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 15, 2017)

I think MANY here will be VERY surprised.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 15, 2017)

100% First Chairs or soloist


----------



## col (Aug 15, 2017)

Well at least it diverts attention from the should I buy Metropolis Ark Thread .


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

The new product is.. To be or not to be.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 15, 2017)

SSA (Spitfire Symphonic Audience)

250 pieces of human audience perfecrly seated in the opposite direction of the stage and breathing in the wonderful hall of Air Lyndhurst


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 15, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I think MANY here will be VERY surprised.


are you having insights here? ...just curious you know


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 15, 2017)

What's missing is the audience. It's not a realistic orchestral mockup without someone coughing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 15, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> are you having insights here? ...just curious you know



You'd like to know, wouldn't you?


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, it will be amazing, tuesday and I cannot wait.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Let me just sit down on my first chair as I watch the powers that be pull all the strings.


----------



## J-M (Aug 15, 2017)

My new machine arrives on Thursday and now this? I can't handle the excitement!


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> My new machine arrives on Thursday and now this? I can't handle the excitement!



A mac pro?


----------



## J-M (Aug 15, 2017)

Musicam said:


> A mac pro?



Like I could afford that! (or want one, anyway) I upgraded my CPU, mobo and RAM (6850k and 32GB)...and got a new cooler as well, so it's almost a new machine. :D Next I need to get myself a Torpedo Reload for my amp...if my wallet survives black friday!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 15, 2017)

Lets hope its something crap so we can save some money. 

Heres a vote that its a library focused on the sound of a Spitfire plane during WW2. The audio of the plane recorded in a symphony hall. For experimental symphonies. Thatd be great too, so can save some money.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

If Spitfire team read this, pleaaassssee the choirrr!


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 15, 2017)

Solo strings/first chairs seems believable. Purple is also the complementary colour to green (comparing SSS' dark green to the new dark purple).

Could be a choir (but wrong branding/build-up compared to what's been said before).

Left-field possibility is some kind of toolkit/pattern library, a la Sonokinetic. Spitfire like their textures (in terms of playing techniques, and see also UIST's effects) so that might be a reasonably natural progression.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 15, 2017)

Looking forward to lots of stuff from SF:

Percussion
Choir
First chair strings
SSS additional arts
Performance patch across entire synphonic line

Bring them on!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 15, 2017)

is very good ja yes yes yes!!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 15, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I think MANY here will be VERY surprised.



No..... it couldn't be..... could it ..... ????


Spitfire Symphonic Air Guitar !!!!!!!!


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Spitfire car run run run runnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 15, 2017)

Another one? yea gods these people make sample libraries quicker than I write tracks.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Another one? yea gods these people make sample libraries quicker than I write tracks.



LOL!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 15, 2017)

Cimbassi? Flugelhorns? Euphoniums? Wagner-Tubas? Eb-Clarinets? String-Divisi-Sections? Single 2nd and 3rd Tp, Tb, Horn, Flute, Clarinet, Oboe? Saxophones? Snare Phalanx? Theremin? Morricone-Guitars?


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Blow my mind!


----------



## procreative (Aug 15, 2017)

Of course it could be completely left field, something like Symphonic Phrases...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 15, 2017)

procreative said:


> Of course it could be completely left field, something like Symphonic Phrases...


Ouuuhh... could obly be worse if everything will be recorded in octaves!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Snare Phalanx?


More like Snore Phalanx.


----------



## Architekton (Aug 15, 2017)

First chairs


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm going off the board hoping for a Jon Brion library.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 15, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> What's missing is the audience. It's not a realistic orchestral mockup without someone coughing.


makes perfect sense. Notice the pink colour in the video which refers to the lungs (and probably some blood coming out with the cough) 

But seriously speaking, I think it'll be choir


----------



## benuzzell (Aug 15, 2017)

I think the branding would be all wrong for a choir. We know they have Eric Whitacre in the pipeline, and I reckon that'd get a long advertising lead time. BH got weeks of build up, so I doubt they'd throw EW Choirs out with only 3 days. I've been wrong before though...


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 15, 2017)

Probably more brass instruments. Paul did mention last year that they had recorded some additional brass.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 15, 2017)

The color is purple, so maybe more brass (red) and woodwinds (blue)?


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 15, 2017)

agree- from a branding perspective, it's unlikely to be choir... On the other hand "symphonic" (if I understabd correctly) means large ensemble, so again, it's likely to be choir since it's the only missing section in the symphonic series.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Mmmm I think twice: Brass evolutions or Olafur new library. The choir is more than a curated product. Its need love! And the trailer or teaser anyway not correspond to a great product like the CHOIR- I need an ukelele


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 15, 2017)

Albion XX: Pure Silent Air - Beyond The Edge of Niente


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, I think that its a great moment to a new Albion, specially reboot Albion II Loegría. I think that the new Albion VI will be a big orchestra for sculpting sounds.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Remember? Two years ago Mural SYMPHONIC Evolutions.

MMMmmm


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 15, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 15, 2017)

Extra mics. I have been wrong each and every time on these promos, if that's any help.


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 15, 2017)

I, on the other hand, have never been wrong.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> I, on the other hand, have never been wrong.



What do you think?


----------



## thereus (Aug 15, 2017)

Past performance is not an indicator of future success...


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 15, 2017)

thereus said:


> Past performance is not an indicator of future success...


So true. And in my case I have no past performance; I haven't speculated before :D


----------



## cola2410 (Aug 15, 2017)

I would decrypt it in a different way:
not addtl mics - it says NEW
not part of SSO - it says Symphonic Family


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

Speculate ? No. Think that the product will give us the roadmap.


----------



## Ddanger (Aug 15, 2017)

I agree it doesn't seem like a lot of fuss for a major release like choir but maybe they've gotten some pushback about overhyping things. Maybe they've learned from Roland's recent multi month "Change the Face of Music" campaign. That one turned out be be a real non event. 

For me Spitfire has been on such a roll lately they don't have to do much hyping to get me to pull out the credit card. I kind of hope it won't be choir because that will just be too hard to resist and I'm still on a honeymoon with the gorgeous Hermann library and Phobos. And I just got Insire as well.

Spitfire Choir at an intro price. Sigh. Maybe it will be those extra mic positions. At least I don't NEED them.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 15, 2017)

All we need is love, said The Beatles.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 15, 2017)

there is nothing about this teaser that suggests a choir. I'd be shocked it if it turned out to be that. Solo strings seems like the best guess so far...but even that seems unlikely that they sampled solo strings at AIR and havent mentioned a single thing about it and they'd just drop it with a couple days notice...

...my 2 cents at least


----------



## moosethree (Aug 15, 2017)

There have been requests for them to release Masse from requiring purchase 
of the whole symphonic library.......hoping it is a Masse for the Albion crowd.


----------



## Vovique (Aug 15, 2017)

Eh


moosethree said:


> There have been requests for them to release Masse from requiring purchase
> of the whole symphonic library.......hoping it is a Masse for the Albion crowd.


Eh, wait, I see Masse selling for $349, but where's the requirement you mention?
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/masse/


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 15, 2017)

Vovique said:


> Eh
> Eh, wait, I see Masse selling for $349, but where's the requirement you mention?
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/masse/








It's basically just to have a price tag on it so SSO owner/buyer see what they get for free  (Yes, I'm an SSO owner)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 16, 2017)

All I want is the Symphonic Evo and they won't take my money for it.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 16, 2017)

Please, special price for buyers of Symphony Orchestra and other libraries -


----------



## Musicam (Aug 16, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> All I want is the Symphonic Evo and they won't take my money for it.


Yeah, It would be Simphony EVOS


----------



## Syneast (Aug 16, 2017)

Knowing Spitfire, I think it's going to be something that no one could have guessed, and thus didn't even think that they needed or wanted, but when they find out what it is they are going to buy it anyway.


----------



## Ddanger (Aug 16, 2017)

I get a heck of a lot of use out of Masse, in fact it's become one of my goto's when I want to start sketching out a piece. It's so good I'm wondering if Spitfire doesn't think it would canibilize their own market for Orchestra if they released it as it's own product. I just bought Orchestral Tools Inspire and so far they seem roughly in the same ballpark, though to my ear they have a very different sound. Since they are a bit drier than the normal Spitfire instruments I've been playing around with blending them here and there with the Bernard Hermann. 

Which brings me to something small I'd like to see from Spitfire, some impulse responses of their mic setups at AIR Lyndhurst. I think that could be useful for blending other instruments in with the Spitfire libraries and maybe even for using on the master bus to glue everything together and make it all feel like it was recorded at AIR. Maybe that's a crazy idea, I don't know, but I think I could be fun. Actually I've never checked, are there already IR's of AIR floating around somewhere?

So I still not sure what it's going to be but I'm intrigued (despite the lack of hype) and can't wait to see what pops out of the pipeline tomorrow. I got Phobos and Hermann right, but Contemporary Strings was a curveball I wasn't expecting.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 16, 2017)

Ddanger said:


> Which brings me to something small I'd like to see from Spitfire, some impulse responses of their mic setups at AIR Lyndhurst...


Yes that would be great, but Air Studios won't let them or anyone else do that.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 16, 2017)

Spitfire is the Alchemist, Air Studios the magic!


----------



## Di Para (Aug 16, 2017)

I never considered that Matt Sorum, Abe Laboreal Jr., or Josh Freese would be included in the "Symphonic" family, but now that I did, I believe it would be completely possible. Yes, since the title is not announced, there's always hope it could be the elusive Modular Drums L.A.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 16, 2017)

It's Thursday in London! Where's my new Spitfire?? 

Time in London, England, United Kingdom 12:25 AM
Thursday August 17, 2017


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 16, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> It's Thursday in London! Where's my new Spitfire??
> 
> Time in London, England, United Kingdom 12:25 AM
> Thursday August 17, 2017



America is the center of the world


----------



## The Darris (Aug 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> America is the center of the world


I know and as an American, I hate it. We literally live in the past and it's annoying.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 16, 2017)

The Darris said:


> I know and as an American, I hate it. We literally live in the past and it's annoying.




So true, and fortunately Forums like this broaden perspectives and improve interactions globally !!


----------



## The Darris (Aug 16, 2017)

7 pages. 7 pages of......

"Hmm, the teaser is showcasing Woodwinds, Brass, and Strings....I guess it's a ukulele library. Maybe 400 Uke players all in Air Lyndhurst strumming about? No!! Wait. It's definitely their Crumhorn Swarm and Evo line. Maybe it's an Orff Ensemble library. I bet it's an ensemble of that one instrument that looks like a saxophone but bigger and sounds sort of medieval in context but has a pretty contemporary sound to it, like a trombone but not really because it sounds like a bass oboephone or whatever? You know? The one instrument that is brass but more like a woodwind and can't really be traced to any particular style of music but really started becoming a big player when they added felt to it to bring out the warmer harmonics. Yeah, it's an ensemble of those things." 

Why did I bother reading all of these comments? Hahahha.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 17, 2017)

I wonder if they have done a kind of Spitfire Lite Orchestra - a bit like OT Inspire.

I think there are a lot of people who have bought Inspire who will move up to the bigger OT libraries. It would make sense for Spitfire to do something similar. Spitfire Orchestra for Laptops.

Then again, maybe not....


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

And the hour is... I cannot wait friends! The Choir?


----------



## Architekton (Aug 17, 2017)

Hopefully its choir but I somehow have feeling its first chairs...


----------



## Mornats (Aug 17, 2017)

Architekton said:


> Hopefully its choir but I somehow have feeling its first chairs...



It's an expansion to Tundra. Deeply sampled Ikea flat pack chairs, recorded at the edge of frustration at Air Studios.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Mornats said:


> It's an expansion to Tundra. Deeply sampled Ikea flat pack chairs, recorded at the edge of frustration at Air Studios.



First chairs are Sacconi Quartet


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Architekton said:


> Hopefully its choir but I somehow have feeling its first chairs...


First chairs are Sacconi Quartet


----------



## Vik (Aug 17, 2017)

Not really; Sacconi is a string quartet - it isn't based on the actual first chairs in either SSS or SCS.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Vik said:


> Not really; Sacconi is a string quartet - it isn't based on the actual first chairs in either SSS or SCS.



Yes Sacconi first chairs.


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 17, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> The color is purple, so maybe more brass (red) and woodwinds (blue)?


Sounds logical. It's today, isnit 
Best,
Anders


----------



## lucor (Aug 17, 2017)

Definitely won't be the choir, they just finished the raw recordings like what, 2-3 months ago? No way they're already finished with scripting etc. And there would definitely be more teasing.


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 17, 2017)

Today is the day. since 13 hours already xD

Well - I wanted to buy Uist to fill my aleatoric needs. Now I wait what will come. Either I buy Uist or Typhon. Either way Spitfire will get some money today or Tomorrow


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 17, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Today is the day. since 13 hours already xD
> 
> Well - I wanted to buy Uist to fill my aleatoric needs. Now I wait what will come. Either I buy Uist or Typhon. Either way Spitfire will get some money today or Tomorrow



Uist?


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 17, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Uist?


 Albion IV Uist


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

I need an Orchestra Spitfire Sequencer. Something similar to Evos.


----------



## Vik (Aug 17, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Yes Sacconi first chairs.


I don't think even Spitfire ever has described them as first chairs. "First chairs" are the concertmasters in a larger orchestra, and while the members of the actual Sacconi quartet may have that position in orchestras, they aren't AFAIK recorded to function as first chairs with any of Spitfires libraries.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok. Thanks for share your idea.


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, it's thurs afternoon in UK, still no update......


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## mickeyl (Aug 17, 2017)

Did they mention _this_ thursday?


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 17, 2017)

So, SSW is blue, SSS is green,SSB is red, what will pink represent? Solo Strings?


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Now I have already my tea and my cookie.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 17, 2017)

I reckon they'll announce between 4pm and 5pm when America is waking up and England is still up and close to their credit cards... My money's on Eric Whitacre choir.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Eric Whitacre choir I dream.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 17, 2017)

Well I'm stuck in an (actually rather nice) hotel this evening - so I think I'll be spending the evening watching the preview videos. Bound to be better than whats on the TV....


----------



## mac (Aug 17, 2017)

C'mon Spitfire, stop waiting for the yanks to get out of bed


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 17, 2017)

It's 10:19am here on the East Coast. That makes it 7:19am on the west coast. How much longer do we need to wait? I'm sure the west coast folks will appreciate seeing the announcement with their morning coffee before they get distracted with whatever else they have going on in the day...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Yehaaaaaa!


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 17, 2017)

Sitting hitting refresh as well. Am in london for a change around the time of an anouncement... usually being in sydney we "wake up" to the news. Instead, I think I'll be another in a hotel room watching preview videos tonight.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 17, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> Sitting hitting refresh as well. Am in london for a change around the time of an anouncement... usually being in sydney we "wake up" to the news. Instead, I think I'll be another in a hotel room watching preview videos tonight.



Just to be clear everyone - 'preview videos' is not a euphemism....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll throw my guess in: A new consolidated percussion library featuring the original JB percussion + some "epic" flavours taken from HZ and Albion with reduced mic options, plus some new unreleased samples.
Maybe.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 17, 2017)

It's up! https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-strings-evolutions/


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 17, 2017)

​


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Congratulations Spitfire Audio! I am very very happy to this new library! One question please, I have Mural Evolutions , the new product its free update?


----------



## JeffvR (Aug 17, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Congratulations Spitfire Audio! I am very very happy to this new library! One question please, I have Mural Evolutions , the new product its free update?


Yes!

*If I own Mural Symphonic Strings, do I get a discount on Symphonic Strings Evolutions?*

Last updated: Today at 16:48

No, owners of Spitfire Symphonic Strings get a 10% discount on Symphonic Strings Evolutions.

Owners of Mural Symphonic Evolutions will receive Symphonic Strings Evolutions for free.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you! Very happy day to all the people. Happy Day Spitfire Team!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 17, 2017)

*Oh well !! ...... *


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice!

But how is this different from Evolving Stringscapes, Second Evolving Strings, Strings In Motion, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions Haunting frozen strings, and Mural Symphonic Evolutions?

Please explain!


----------



## mac (Aug 17, 2017)

Does each preset contain 48 new and different evo samples, or is a preset a predefined combination of a library total of 48 evos?


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

This is the reason for that I am a loyal customer since so many time. I love it!


----------



## JeffvR (Aug 17, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Nice!
> 
> But how is this different from Evolving Stringscapes, Second Evolving Strings, Strings In Motion, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions Haunting frozen strings, and Mural Symphonic Evolutions?
> 
> Please explain!


It's actually the same as Mural Symphonic Evolutions. Probably same content... https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/115001197046-Symphonic-Strings-Evolutions


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 17, 2017)

mac said:


> Does each preset contain 48 new and different evo samples, or is a preset a predefined combination of a library total of 48 evos?



No, each preset contains the same evolutions, but they give you a starting point from which you can make music instead of the blank slate that is the main patch. Ben


----------



## wbacer (Aug 17, 2017)

So how is this different from Spitfire BML Mural Evolutions?
Anyone have this?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 17, 2017)

JeffvR said:


> It's actually the same as Mural Symphonic Evolutions. Probably same content... https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/115001197046-Symphonic-Strings-Evolutions


Correct, this is a relaunch of Mural Symphonic Evolutions as a stand-alone product with NKS compatibility, a new skin and it works in the Kontakt Player. Ben


----------



## mac (Aug 17, 2017)

wbacer said:


> So how is this different from Spitfire BML Mural Evolutions?
> Anyone have this?



Taken from Spitfires site;

"Symphonic Strings Evolutions contains everything contained in Mural Symphonic Evolutions, so if you upgrade to take advantage of the new GUI, the NKS compatibility and the fact that it is a Player Library, you can safely delete all of the content on your drives from Mural Symphonic Evolutions and then Download Symphonic Strings Evolutions."


----------



## christianhenson (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi folks, I don't think you're looking at the FAQ doc:

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/115001197046-Symphonic-Strings-Evolutions

(he steps out from his vlogging pebble, pastes a link and retires back under it like a sweaty little beetle)

CH


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 17, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Albion VI - complete silence apart from the creaking of icebergs (deep-sampled; 28 articulations)


----------



## wbacer (Aug 17, 2017)

From the Spitfire site, nice a free upgrade...

I already own Mural Symphonic Evolutions, what's the difference between that and Symphonic Strings Evolutions?

Last updated: Monday at 06:36

All owners of Mural Symphonic Evolutions will receive Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions for free.

This new product is a "Player" library so it works with the free version of Kontakt and can be added to the library pane on the left of Kontakt.

Symphonic Strings Evolutions is NKS compatible and benefits from an updated GUI and a brand new manual, so it is well worth Mural Symphonic Evolutions owners benefitting from the chance to upgrade for free.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 17, 2017)

As I did own the "old" product I did receive an update. Downloading now...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 17, 2017)

Vovique said:


> At first read "*A NEW addiCtion to your Spitfire Symphonic Family"*


Sounds about the same


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 17, 2017)

Purchased, cannot wait to have a play, thank you for the additional discount for SSS owners!


----------



## cola2410 (Aug 17, 2017)

Actually I was thinking about getting full Evolutions collection. Could someone please compare this former Mural ones and the ones from the collection?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow...free....thank you Spitfire....(and Christian  )


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 17, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> As I did own the "old" product I did receive an update. Downloading now...



Myself as well. i LOVE all the EVOs but this one is good. How could one not want a Symphonic EVO with all the aleatoric flavour it brings to the table?


----------



## emasters (Aug 17, 2017)

Great release - thanks, Spitfire!


----------



## TintoL (Aug 17, 2017)

I am so happy it wasn't a new "most have" product. MY WALLET IS SAFE....

That's why I love Spitfire. They improve their stuff all the time and are honest about what they do. 
Thanks for my free copy of evolutions.


----------



## mark.warman (Aug 17, 2017)

Kontakt 5.6.8 required, so I'll continue using Mural Evolutions for the foreseeable future. But thanks to Spitfire for the free upgrade to this new version!


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 17, 2017)

mark.warman said:


> Kontakt 5.6.8 required



*All *future Kontakt Player libraries will require 5.6.8 at minimum, no matter the vendor. Just so you know.


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 17, 2017)

As I understand it, this is an UPDATE for Mural Evo owners only. No new content - but just a new interface, new nks integration and its now a "kontakt" player library. 
The FAQ section does say we can just delete the old mural library and have this one on the drive instead, but I wonder if that will throw up kontakt errors when loading old projects.
B


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 17, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> As I understand it, this is an UPDATE for Mural Evo owners only. No new content - but just a new interface, new nks integration and its now a "kontakt" player library.
> The FAQ section does say we can just delete the old mural library and have this one on the drive instead, but I wonder if that will throw up kontakt errors when loading old projects.
> B



Yes, I have since updated that FAQ, it's a very good point. Ben


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 17, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> Evolutions maybe?


Yay, I was right! What do I win?


----------



## christianhenson (Aug 17, 2017)

ha ha ha!


----------



## mark.warman (Aug 17, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> *All *future Kontakt Player libraries will require 5.6.8 at minimum, no matter the vendor. Just so you know.


Yes, I am (sadly) aware that NI are forcing all creators of new Kontakt Player Libraries to make them backwards incompatible. It's not Spitfire's fault.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 17, 2017)

It is unfortunately inevitable because 5.6.8 and Native Access are necessary for the new serial number scheme Service Center and its related servers simply aren't compatible with (Service Center only expects to have numbers in the serials, whereas new serials also contain letters).


----------



## pdub (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the free update!!!


----------



## geronimo (Aug 17, 2017)

Many thanks you for this summer generosity ?


----------



## wbacer (Aug 17, 2017)

Anyone else having trouble downloading this?
After about 30 minutes into the download, their download manager unexpectedly quit.
Never had that happen before.
Anyway, I restarted the download to the same location and it appears to have picked up where it left off.
Fingers crossed...


----------



## mickeyl (Aug 17, 2017)

Great. Thanks, Spitfire Audio!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 17, 2017)

wbacer said:


> Anyone else having trouble downloading this?
> After about 30 minutes into the download, their download manager unexpectedly quit.
> Never had that happen before.
> Anyway, I restarted the download to the same location and it appears to have pickup up where it left off.
> Fingers crossed...



Let us know if you have any more issues!


----------



## wbacer (Aug 17, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Let us know if you have any more issues!


Appears to have been a minor glitch. 
Install successful, sounds amazing. Thanks Spitfire.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 17, 2017)

mark.warman said:


> Kontakt 5.6.8 required, so I'll continue using Mural Evolutions for the foreseeable future. But thanks to Spitfire for the free upgrade to this new version!


I'm in the same boat. I get the free update, which is a very unexpected and pleasant surprise. Thanks Spitfire!

Downloading at this moment, but I will be using the older Mural Evo for now as I am still utterly horrified by the idea putting 5.6.8 on my machine... Maybe NI will get their proverbial shit back together and maybe they won't. But further developments in the Kontakt platform will be unavailable to me unless they do.


----------



## Ddanger (Aug 17, 2017)

Well looks like I was wrong after all, not the choir. Bit disappointed, I'm really looking forward to seeing what they'll do with the choir scripting. I'm sure it's a major development effort and they will release it with quite a bit of fanfare.

Then again it is a relief on my finances because I too bought Mural Evolutions and it's fantastic. Shame I'll be losing a 'secret weapon" that not too many other people have. Oh well. But once again Spitfire has come through for its customers making this a free update for owners of the previous version. I think they've done a great job instilling customer loyalty of late, like with the discounts on wishlist items. More companies should Learn how to do this.

So I guess it's back to the Hermann library for a while we wait for the choir, although some evolutions combined with Hermann could be interesting...


----------



## Ddanger (Aug 17, 2017)

And I guess I won't be holding my breath waiting for those AIR impulse responses...

It would be so nice to be able to sprinkle a little of that AIR magic dust on my tracks.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 17, 2017)

I am not even kidding when I say this, quite honestly the most beautiful and pure sounding library I have ever laid my hands on!! Well done chaps!!


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 17, 2017)

Ddanger said:


> And I guess I won't be holding my breath waiting for those AIR impulse responses...
> 
> It would be so nice to be able to sprinkle a little of that AIR magic dust on my tracks.



You will never get that. AIR prohibits anyone from explicitly sampling its ambience.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 17, 2017)

I think that the choir coming next year. Or december.


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 17, 2017)

Well I'm thankful (for my wallet) that evolving strings hold no interest for me (I don't write for dialog and not really into tone poems) but it looks like a great product for the intended market.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2017)

They might let you sample the stairwell if you ask nice  inside joke, I believe Sir George Martin used the stairwell quite a few times for recording certain things.



prodigalson said:


> You will never get that. AIR prohibits anyone from explicitly sampling its ambience.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you Spitfire for actually letting us buy the product this time 



SpitfireSupport said:


> Yes, I have since updated that FAQ, it's a very good point. Ben


----------



## Arviwan (Aug 17, 2017)

Downloading right now ... for Free !
Thank you S.A.


----------



## emasters (Aug 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Thank you Spitfire for actually letting us buy the product this time



+1


----------



## playz123 (Aug 17, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Well I'm thankful (for my wallet) that evolving strings hold no interest for me (I don't write for dialog and not really into tone poems) but it looks like a great product for the intended market.


While the Evos may not be of interest to everyone, may I suggest that they certainly are far more applicable to the world of music than just with tone poems or dialogue. No offense, but perhaps if you actually explored them a bit more or were able to work with them, you might feel quite differently. Certainly there are many examples of what they do available already. And I'm sure there will be more in the days ahead.


And an additional comment about this new release...I discovered this afternoon how this Evo can also combine so beautifully with Tundra. Try it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## moosethree (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice addition to Tundra ...thats what I wanted it for, and LCO


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 17, 2017)

Agree with all aspects of playz123's post. And yes Tundra and this EVO pair well together. The Woodwinds EVO is much underrated and deserves more limelight.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, have resisted till now, having been financially stressed when many of the Evos were released, but can now finally add the Evo realm to those sad reality checks I focus on! I've heard the evos in my mind for years and this will open up some new creative stories... Thanks for the additional SSS discount! Tundra will be happy to have a new friend!!!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Aug 17, 2017)

A beautiful gift Spitfire. Of all of the Evo's, Mural Evo is my favorite and now you have made it even better and also made it work with my NI MIDI controller. And all that with no charge because I already have Mural Evo. That was very generous of you. Thank you.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm still undecided.

I have EVO 2 , which is more of a Chamber Strings EVO , I also have Symphonic Strings, I get a 10% discount over the intro price.

I have until the end of August to decide.

Q. How useful is Symph. Strings EVO library if I already have EVO 2 ?


----------



## JT (Aug 17, 2017)

I'd like to try this, but am a little concerned about the version of Kontakt that
s required, 5.6.8. Have the problems about libraries not showing up been fixed yet been fixed yet?


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 17, 2017)

This sounds fantastic. For some reason I hadn't checked the murals out before.


----------



## emasters (Aug 17, 2017)

JT said:


> Have the problems about libraries not showing up been fixed yet been fixed yet?



For me - yes (thankfully). I had issues with certainly libraries disappearing in prior Kontakt versions, which seemed to be a mis-match between Kontakt and Native Access. With 5.6.8, I've not had any issues with libraries not showing up. That said, since I don't really understand why it happened, hard to say what has changed and if it's really fixed.


----------



## Oliver (Aug 17, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I'm still undecided.
> 
> I have EVO 2 , which is more of a Chamber Strings EVO , I also have Symphonic Strings, I get a 10% discount over the intro price.
> 
> ...




same question here...i have EVO 1 bought one week ago...
how useful would the new sysmphonic EVO be?
I tried to play the same notes as in the videos yesterday, and it seems to me, that the sound of the new symphony EVO is just more powerful, everything else sounds similar to me.
but maybe i am completely wrong.
Could someone please answer this? 
thx!


----------



## stixman (Aug 18, 2017)

Mural evo recorded at Air is one of the main differences plus size of orchestra


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 18, 2017)

JT said:


> I'd like to try this, but am a little concerned about the version of Kontakt that
> s required, 5.6.8. Have the problems about libraries not showing up been fixed yet been fixed yet?



Yes, Kontakt 5.6.8 does not use .xml files so we believe this issue to be resolved. Certainly we've not come across it with anyone using 5.6.8. Ben


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 18, 2017)

Awesome library for adding some backround movement on slow "sustainy" type passages. Also great addition to Tundra!


----------



## Musicam (Aug 18, 2017)

Spitfire you are a gift fallen from heaven. This library is simply delicious.


----------



## mouse (Aug 18, 2017)

I see a lot of people mentioning that if we already own Mural Evo, then we get this for free? Where is that mentioned? Did you get an email telling you that? I own Mural Evo and haven't heard anything?


----------



## Musicam (Aug 18, 2017)

mouse said:


> I see a lot of people mentioning that if we already own Mural Evo, then we get this for free? Where is that mentioned? Did you get an email telling you that? I own Mural Evo and haven't heard anything?



Go to Spitfire Audio library manager and voilá! Anyway, you had received an email from Spitfire. 

Enjoy! And be happy!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 18, 2017)

You also get an Email from Spitfire with the serial code


----------



## BenG (Aug 18, 2017)

Love the sound! 

I'm starting to find that these types of 'dynamic sustains' are much more emotive, lifelike and useful than standard sustain patches. Great to have a whole library dedicated to such!


----------



## geronimo (Aug 18, 2017)

A Variation command disappeared on the new version of the Script.


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 18, 2017)

geronimo said:


> A Variation command disappeared on the new version of the Script.



And the Note Centre formerly called "Low" now says D#2... and center is still spelled incorrectly (centre)...


----------



## thereus (Aug 18, 2017)

geronimo said:


> A Variation command disappeared on the new version of the Script.
> 
> What did variation do?


----------



## emasters (Aug 18, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> and center is still spelled incorrectly (centre)...



Centre is the preferred spelling outside the US: http://grammarist.com/spelling/center-centre/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 18, 2017)

Yessssss!
Very glad I picked up Mural Evo at end of life. D/L now. Loverlee. Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 19, 2017)

emasters said:


> Centre is the preferred spelling outside the US: http://grammarist.com/spelling/center-centre/



Pretty sure that was a joke, haha! (note the silly emojis he used)


----------



## Vik (Aug 19, 2017)

geronimo said:


> A Variation command disappeared on the new version of the Script.


What did Variation do?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> What did Variation do?


Spice up your marriage


----------



## Quasar (Aug 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> What did Variation do?


I have this and have fiddled with it a bunch, and I honestly can't tell you. The Dyn/Exp options are of course obvious, but whenever I've thought tweaking the Var was doing anything, it could be probably be attributed to the evolving nature of the patches... Sometimes it seemed to perhaps make it more muted, sord-like, but not really... So I've just never worried about it.


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 19, 2017)

emasters said:


> Centre is the preferred spelling outside the US: http://grammarist.com/spelling/center-centre/


It was meant to be humorous... _https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/humorous_


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Folks! So the variation slider - this appeared as standard in the Evo grid GUI. On some of the Evo products, when you play a note, you're actually triggering two instances of the same evolution - one which starts at the beginning and one that starts later in the evolution - the variation slider crossfades between the two having the effect of speeding up or slowing down the evolution. Now in Mural Symphonic Evolutions, this feature didn't exist but because of the standardised nature of the GUI, the fader remained. For SSSE, we removed it. I hope that helps everyone. Ben.

P.S. Centre, colour, autumn


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 21, 2017)

You might be able spell 'colour' correctly but when it comes to actually picking a colour, well.......


----------



## benuzzell (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone else having range problems? Exactly the same samples and patches as Mural Evos, but on the main "Symphonic Strings Evolutions.nki" patch, I seem to have lost the Contrabasses in this new one. Can't play lower than the bottom C on the cellos, it's greyed out and doesn't sound. The bottom range is there on all the individual patches, just not the main one. I'm not the most technically minded chap, so no doubt I've missed a step somewhere. Help!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 21, 2017)

​


----------



## Fleer (Aug 21, 2017)

Great vids!


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 21, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Folks! So the variation slider - this appeared as standard in the Evo grid GUI. On some of the Evo products, when you play a note, you're actually triggering two instances of the same evolution - one which starts at the beginning and one that starts later in the evolution - the variation slider crossfades between the two having the effect of speeding up or slowing down the evolution. Now in Mural Symphonic Evolutions, this feature didn't exist but because of the standardised nature of the GUI, the fader remained. For SSSE, we removed it. I hope that helps everyone. Ben.



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 24, 2017)

Christian puts SSSE to work on one of his lacklustre cues:


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,

So far most of the *SSSE* I hear are of the gentle/Pad type gradual, slow evolving string textures. They sound wonderful, but I would like to hear some of the wilder, extreme type of evolutions. Any idea if this type of demo exists ? if not, maybe a new demo post showing more of the extreme type of evolutions, more dynamic, and more abruptly changing evolutions. ..etc. 

I am still evaluating SSSE, and find this is the area a bit lacking as far as audio demos to better evaluate if it will be useful to purchase SSSE, maybe hearing more diverse types of evolutions will help me decide. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 24, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> So far most of the *SSSE* I hear are of the gentle/Pad type gradual, slow evolving string textures. They sound wonderful, but I would like to hear some of the wilder, extreme type of evolutions. Any idea if this type of demo exists ? if not, maybe a new demo post showing more of the extreme type of evolutions, more dynamic, and more abruptly changing evolutions. ..etc.
> 
> ...




I've sort of wondered the same. From what I can tell from the demos it's is a much more subtler EVO...slower and not so radically evolving. I have all the other EVO's but I don't own SSS so my reason for considering adding this to my collection would be to get that wider fuller Spitfire Strings sound that we don't hear in the other smaller radical chamber strings EVO's. It just sounds beautiful as far as my ears can tell, much fuller in the ensemble sense, I little less bite but a lot more subtle beauty. I can get the extreme with the Olafur haunting strings and EVO's 1 & 2. I think we're all still waiting for brass too right? Please! :--)


----------



## higgs (Aug 24, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Christian puts SSSE to work on one of his lacklustre cues:




Man, I tell you, if that guy can't get his cues to luster...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey @Spitfire Team @christianhenson Thought I would share my video review of this beautiful library! Hope you like it!


----------



## tehreal (Sep 6, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Hey @Spitfire Team @christianhenson Thought I would share my video review of this beautiful library! Hope you like it!




Really well done. If it were a tad longer I would say it should be a demo track on their site! I'm surprised how well it cuts through over the percussion.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 6, 2017)

tehreal said:


> Really well done. If it were a tad longer I would say it should be a demo track on their site! I'm surprised how well it cuts through over the percussion.


Thanks so much, it is such a versatile library, still in awe over it!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys! Need help (sorry, didn't find the actual topic).
Work with Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Sonar Platinum, Cubase, last Kontakt) and have a big problem: in fast passages and especially in arpeggios, I constantly get strange, little rhythmic deformations. All my notes are arranged in a grid, but in reality I hear delays.
I'm watching this problem in many Spitfire's libraries, but libraries from other manufacturers works good.
Also, I do not observe this in examples and walktrough of Spitfire Symphonic\Chamber Strings on YouTube.
Example (Spitfire Symphonic Strings, I violins - Performance Legato):



Thanks in advance for the answer and advice.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 4, 2017)

Artemis said:


> Guys! Need help (sorry, didn't find the actual topic).
> Work with Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Sonar Platinum, Cubase, last Kontakt) and have a big problem: in fast passages and especially in arpeggios, I constantly get strange, little rhythmic deformations. All my notes are arranged in a grid, but in reality I hear delays.
> I'm watching this problem in many Spitfire's libraries, but libraries from other manufacturers works good.
> Also, I do not observe this in examples and walktrough of Spitfire Symphonic\Chamber Strings on YouTube.
> ...



I think you posted in the wrong thread. This one is about the Evolutions library. You can't play fast passages with that one I think (at least I can't). 
Edit: sorry, I now see you were aware of that. Maybe make a new thread?


----------



## Artemis (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you. That's what I'll do)


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 26, 2017)

With the Black Friday offer on this. How are people getting on with this library?


----------



## idematoa (Mar 28, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Strings Evolutions*
*02 - Spitfire Audio - Aperture Strings - Refractions - Tremolo
03 - Soundiron - Voice Of Wind - Adey - Legato Ee*
*04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Violin 1 Staccato - Violin 2 - Staccato - Viola - Staccato - Cello - Staccato - Double Bass - Staccato 


===> Thistle*


----------

